

Watch notch (Minecraft creator) write a game in a live stream NOW - rev087
http://livestream.com/mojang

======
dantheman
It's like all 3d programming I've ever done...

"Hmmm something isn't right... uggghhh... now that stopped working... ughhh"

I love it; using eclipses live debugging feature makes this incredibly
entertaining. Also, excellent taste in music.

~~~
sp332
The music is <http://somafm.com/cliqhop/>

------
sp332
This is for Notch's Ludum Dare entry. Apparently he spent like $300 so that
everyone could get a HD stream to read what he's writing. But then 11,000
people (by far the most popular on livestream.com right now) watched a screen
that said "brb, getting a cheeseburger" for about an hour before he started. I
bet someone at livestream.com analytics was really confused :)

------
shaspefu
Can someone shed some light on his development environment? I realize that
he's writing Java in Eclipse, but it seems that the changes he's making are
showing up in the rendering in real-time. How is this possible?

~~~
mtoader
Eclipse will automatically update the running classes with the latest code
that compiled. If you aren't changing method or class signatures then it will
work like that :)

------
sorbus
Posted somewhat earlier, with a bit of discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2906473>

------
rev087
He moved to <http://www.twitch.tv/realnotch#>

------
FrancescoRizzi
TDD zealots should not watch this - it can hurt deep inside. err... now that I
think about it: Waterfall zealots may feel similar discomfort

~~~
jameskilton
You have 48 hours to make a game following a category that's decided at time
0.

No-one cares how you develop it, it's a "just get it done" thing.

------
imrehg
Wow, "channel permanently deleted"? That's some overload...

------
DamagedProperty
He just stopped because it got too expensive 14k people.

